# Rex or Satin?



## Kitty88 (Apr 16, 2010)

Chloe is a rescue bun, and we've had her for about ten months now. (she's sitting next to me on my computer chair and nudging my elbow for pets right now) When we first got her, I did some research and decided that she was probably a Rex, but the more I read about how their coat length, the more I think she may not be a Rex. She's extremely soft and her fur is very fine, but it's still about an inch long, and it seems like she has a downy under coat along with a longer guard hairs that are black tipped.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 16, 2010)

Your pictures aren't showing up anymore, could you repost them? 

Yes, rex fur is all one length and pretty short. Very plush like velvet. 

Normal rabbit fur can be very soft, especially if they are on a good diet. 

-Dawn


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 16, 2010)

satins have a glossy sheen to their coats.  if that helps


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 18, 2010)

crud! why won't my photobucket pictures show up on here?


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 18, 2010)

http://s327.photobucket.com/albums/k461/kittybitch88/?action=view&current=DSC02599-1.jpg
http://s327.photobucket.com/albums/k461/kittybitch88/?action=view&current=DSC02793.jpg

i guess i'll just use links then. :/


----------



## itoshiixhito (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmm... Your link still isn't working right. It says the pic doesn't exist =/


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

You need to copy the IMG Code. Its the last one.


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 18, 2010)

photobucket is not my friend, apparently.

http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnails...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2010)

still not working.

until you figure out photobucket feel free to email them to me

[email protected]

and I will happily post them!


----------



## itoshiixhito (Apr 18, 2010)

I was able to pull a link out of that last one

http://w327.photobucket.com/flash/tagWidget.swf?mediaURL=aHR0cDovL2kzMjcucGhvdG9idWNrZXQuY29tL2FsYnVtcy9rNDYxL2tpdHR5Yml0Y2g4OC9EU0MwMjc5My5qcGc%3D 


I would say Satin, but the sheen to the coat might just be from the camera flash ^^


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

That was better!


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 18, 2010)

yes, she's always that shiny! Especially after being groomed, she down right glistens.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

Does she have an velvet coat??


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

Her coat dont look velvety!


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 18, 2010)

I know! I was thinking Rex due to size and softness, but she's just so shiny. And, dare i say it....silky feeling. XD


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 18, 2010)

She's about eight and a half pounds, by the way.


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2010)

she isn't a rex.

I would guess maybe satin, but she really could be just a black rabbit (like a new zealand, mix, ect)

the true way to test is to look at her fur under a microscope, satin fur looks different. maybe if Pam stops by she will post a photo example of it, I think she has one.

and if she is a satin! yay! I have a satin boy, and I just LOVE him to death!


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 18, 2010)

her fur looks like it's very thin and white close to her skin and then gets slightly thicker and black towards the ends. does that help?


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

That's what i was going say an satin no Rex


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 18, 2010)

My little girl is a Satin then, I suppose. I feel bad for passing her off as a Rex for so long! XD
thanks for all the help, everyone!


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 18, 2010)

another pointer for a rex is they have curly looking whiskers...my fave part of a rex


----------



## pamnock (Apr 18, 2010)

Does the coat have a silky, soft texture? The satin coat is very fine.

Your rabbit may be a mixed breed. There are many breeds that have a shiny luster to their coat. The satinized sheen of the satin coatis due to a fine diameter fur shaft with a transparent structure.


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Apr 18, 2010)

I would say Satin for sure she has the same face my satin Bolt had.


----------

